# Chutney Mayo Chicken



## Snip 13 (Jul 14, 2011)

2 kg chicken portions with or without skin. (4.5 pounds)
2 large onions sliced
1 punnet of button mushrooms halved
1 cup of tangy mayonnaise (I use Cross and Blackwell)
1 cup of Mrs. Balls original chutney or Peach chutney of choice
1 packet of Brown Onion Soup powder (I use Royco or Knorr)

Season chicken with salt and pepper, brown in a bit of olive oil. (Leave this step out if you use skinless chicken). Place chicken in a casserole dish, lighly fry onion and mushrooms and add to chicken. Mix soup powder with one cup of water, add chutney and mayo. Mix well and pour over chicken. Bake covered for 2 hours in a 180 C oven. Check after 1 hour and add more water if sauce is too thick for your liking.
Serve with  rice or mashed potatoes.
 Note: I use thighs and legs but all cuts will work.


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 10, 2012)

Think this will be dinner tonight. I used to love this dish before I went off chicken. Maybe this is the dish that makes me eat it again lol!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 10, 2012)

This sounds lovely Snip


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank you  It's makes the chicken really tender!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 10, 2012)

Steve will love this, he loves mushrooms


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 11, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Steve will love this, he loves mushrooms


I add extra mushrooms sometimes since I don't eat chicken anymore. 1 punnet of portabello and one button mushrooms. I eat a plate full of mushrooms, sauce and rice


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 11, 2012)

Sounds good


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 12, 2012)

Carrots, zucchini, red and yellow peppers and baby potatoes are good in this recipe too.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 12, 2012)

Sounds wonderful, you could put loads of different vegetables in


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 12, 2012)

Any veg really, I just like the ones I mentioned


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 12, 2012)

Cool


----------

